# Chris Christensen Products. It's a long shot, but...



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I sent an inquiry to them regarding the possibility of a "Group Buy," much like the one offered by Les Poochs. I have a feeling it's a long shot but nothing ventured, nothing gained.

If the planets align, a comet crosses the sky in Jupiter retrograde, followed by a brown cow jumping over the moon and they say _yes_, is there any interest??


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Count me in......actually I was hoping for the Les Pooches......but I guess I am too late for that. And, I am not a professional groomer, just noticed they looked like great slickers.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Most who ordered from Les Poochs are just poodle owners. I'm not a pro groomer either. 
Hopefully I'll hear back from them soon. If not, I'll call.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

I think if I order any more Poodle equipment my husband will take away my computer...ha ha. Unless CC offers great deals.....Hmmm!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I could not possibly stop myself from participating in such a buy, should it come about. I wouldn't even try to tame my wild ordering propensities!! I want one of the CC combs, is it the Buttercomb or something, or am I mixing up my grooming supplies and Food Channel fantasies??


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> I could not possibly stop myself from participating in such a buy, should it come about. I wouldn't even try to tame my wild ordering propensities!! I want one of the CC combs, is it the Buttercomb or something, or am I mixing up my grooming supplies and Food Channel fantasies??


Ha, ha! Yes, they are the "Buttercombs" because they go through hair like butter.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i want one of them thar combs too.



lemming, i tell ya.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh I'd be so tempted!


----------



## vcapata (Aug 21, 2011)

So, how much are we talking about? I'm really not one to say no to a great deal for my poodles. They are my babies. My daughter swears I've replaced she and her brother with the dogs as my children. (My kids are grown up 25 and 30).


----------



## georgiepoo (Jul 8, 2011)

If they give good price break, yes, I am interested.


----------



## Marciemae (Aug 15, 2011)

LOLOL! Yes, interested!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Marciemae said:


> LOLOL! Yes, interested!


I figured you would be! LOL

****

I'll let you know when I hear back from the sales rep. 


*Faerie*: So, you're lemming for a buttercomb?


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

yup.. 

and possibly other things. just need to check out the site


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I'd be interested, particularly if the prices are discounted significantly! Wonderful products!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I would also be interested. What makes these combs so special?


----------



## stealthq (Aug 4, 2011)

Count me in. 

I was just going to place an order on supplies for the new puppy. My last dog was so long ago I don't have any grooming equipment left! My mom uses his products on her sheltie and loves them. I think she bought close to a grand in products (easy to do when you buy 4 sets of shears!)

I'm going to need 2 sets of shears, a poodle comb, maybe another smaller comb, and bathing supplies.


----------



## stealthq (Aug 4, 2011)

CT Girl said:


> I would also be interested. What makes these combs so special?


According to my mother, they go through mats much easier than any other comb she's used and pull out less hair doing it. Supposedly, they're also balanced so there's less drag on the wrist, but she doesn't hold one long enough to notice. For her, it's brush, comb, brush, comb ...


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I'd be interested, particularly if the prices are discounted significantly! Wonderful products!


Me too!!! I am eager try the poodle comb and Peace & Kindness


----------



## judyf (Aug 20, 2011)

*I would be interested, as well.*

Please count me in on this buy, if it comes through. I just began grooming my 13 week old standard girl this morning, and realized I could use some new grooming stuff. I have one CC pin brush that I really like, and I also use the Ice on Ice. Keep me posted. Thanks, Judy


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

CT Girl said:


> I would also be interested. What makes these combs so special?


I _love_ my #004 Buttercomb, aka "Poodlecomb." The comb's size and tooth spacing are perfect for teasing out tangles from ears, TK, and poms, and just general combing. I sometimes follow up with a slicker brush, but if I can slip the CC comb through without effort, I know Beau is good to go.

I'm just a pet owner with one mini to deal with, but daddy taught me to always invest in the best tools I can, and the CC combs qualify. They're beautifully built and feel great in the hand. The points of each tine are smooth and rounded, as is the thin body of the comb. This enables it to slip through hair like, well, butter. And unlike a cheap plastic-handled comb I wasted money on (Dad strikes again!), the CC comb does not generate static when brushing Beau's fluffy ears. That alone makes it worth the price, IMHO.

I also have a fine toothed #001, which doesn't get used as much. I only bring it out if I run into a tangle with the #004; I follow up with the #001 just to be sure any tangle is completely gone.

Basically, the CC combs are finely crafted tools you'll own forever, and AFAIC they're worth the price even at full pop.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I'm still waiting to hear back but I'll keep everyone posted!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I would be interested. Love their slickers & some of the shampoo products. Their HV dryer is awesome.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

If it happens to be a "no go" for them; when would the next Les Pooches group buy occur? It appears there was one within the last few months?


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

liljaker said:


> If it happens to be a "no go" for them; when would the next Les Pooches group buy occur? It appears there was one within the last few months?


The most recent Les Poochs buy closed last week so you _just _missed it. As for the next one, I'm not sure. It's a matter of finding someone willing to coordinate it.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

you rock, rowan.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Darn! I didn't even know it was going on; still learning the ropes here. Oh well.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Another option, I just checked ebay, and they have new brushes, and pricing looks better than the website, but not inexpensive.


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm in for shampoo products definitely!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Fond of Poodles said:


> I'm in for shampoo products definitely!


Is there a particular CC shampoo you like? I ask because I currently get CC products at Cherrybook, a large pet supply store about 25 miles from I live. I haven't tried his shampoos, but did recently get his "Show Off Instant No Rinse Coat Cleaner," which really brightens up my silver mini's color. As I was applying it I was afraid it would leave his coat feeling a bit tacky, but given that I didn't have time to give Chagall a full bath I went for it. It actually left the texture of his hair feeling quite good! I was thinking of trying CC's "White on White" shampoo on my next trip to Cherrybrook, but now have high hopes for a possible group buy. For now I'm using an Isle of Dog Shampoo, which I'm "committed to" because I have two bottles in my "stash."


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

I used Isle of Dogs for the cream I was fostering and really liked it. But for Callie I used CC Black on Black shampoo and hairspray to help cover up her reddish burnt coat areas. It worked well. I'm not sure what they offer for Silvers though.

I love their combs and pin brushes, but not their slicker brushes. I bought 2 and both broke very easily as the handles are only screwed to the slicker portion. It's a shame because they work well, but not worth spending money on something that has a "weak spot".


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Update: 
They can offer dealer prices on case quantities. I'm waiting on more details and hopefully a price list. We could always "split" a case if more than one person was interested in a particular product. ;-)

I've also asked how that works for brushes/combs/shears.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I would definitely be interested in the white on white shampoo.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I just heard back: all items are discounted by case (dealer cost). Some items are "one" per case (shears, dryers), but the shampoos/products and brushes/combs are 6 or 12 per case, etc. 

PM me your E-MAIL address if you want the list.

NOTE: This will be open for *Poodle Forum* members only.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

yay! thanks!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

If you're interested in a particular product, post it here. That way you can determine if other members are interested in the same product (esp for the 12 item case purchases). 

Again, if you want the list--I need an *E-MAIL ADDRESS*.


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

I would go for a poodle comb if we end up with enough people to get the case. And/or possibly a different comb if something else was available.


----------



## georgiepoo (Jul 8, 2011)

are the shears any good?


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i am definitely in for a poodle comb. I will be doing a bit of research about other products and be back. but put me down for 1 poodle comb right now.


----------



## meehkim (Sep 11, 2009)

Can I see the list, too? I may be interested in some shampoo/conditioner  Thanks!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

My CC "wish list" as of this moment:

1 Buttercomb (whichever one you use, you're my poodle comb role model):adore:

1 White on White Shampoo, either 16 oz or 64 oz (depending on others size preference so we qualify for the case price break):beauty:


----------



## stealthq (Aug 4, 2011)

My wish list. I'm breaking the bank here 

- 9 5/8” Poodle Buttercomb
- Titan Straight Shear 9.5”
- Titan Curved Shear 9.5”
- Kool Dry Dryer BLUE
- Hold A Hose
- After U Bathe (any size to get the crate price)
- Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo - will do White on White instead if not enough interest (any size for crate price)
- Double Action Trigger Sprayer ½ ltr

BTW - I've never done one of these, any info on how we submit the order, payment, etc?


----------



## judyf (Aug 20, 2011)

I have PMed for a price list, but as of now, put me down for a poodlecomb and a couple of the 1/2L sprayers (3 or 4 if need be---I have tons of plants these would be great for) or the 1L if need be, depending on people's interest.

I am also interested in the Mark VIII round head slicker and a 16mm T-brush.

Thanks so much.

Judy


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

My wish list is:
Buttercomb
White on White Shampoo
Ice on Ice Spray


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm going to add some Ice on Ice to my order (preferably the smaller size). I would be interested in a boar bristle brush too, but I don't think there will be enough interest on a poodle forum to get a case.


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

*CC group buy*

I would be interested in

2 butter combs

White on white gallon

After Bath gallon

Scissors also 9.5 curve and straights


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I sent the price list to everyone who requested it (and provided an e-mail address). 

As you have to order the *CASE *quantity to qualify for the discounts (brushes/combs are 12 per case, most shampoos/products are 12 per case depending on size, shears and knives are 1 per case, etc.):

*POST YOUR "WISH LIST" HERE*. That way you can figure out if others want the same product and hopefully make a case. I'll post my details later but I know it will include:

Black on Black shampoo (3)
Ice on Ice Grooming spray (3)

***NO RUSH on this as I won't do anything until I receive the Les Poochs order and get it shipped out to everyone.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Yes, I would buy one of these brushes! I couldn't justify the Les Pooch, but I would be interested in one of these. These are shaped like I am used to, so there shouldn't be a learning curve. My main issue with my current slicker is it is a touch too soft for poodle hair since it was redesigned. Maybe the CC is better for poodle hair.


----------



## stealthq (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm really sorry, but I just found out I won't be needing any supplies after all. Please take me out of the group buy.


----------



## Gracie's Mum (Dec 1, 2010)

I'd be in for a poodle comb.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh goodie! Will have to wait for the price list before I go nuts ordering, but will post my wish list as soon as I can!


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

For a white poodle that we wash in between grooming, which would be best? White on white or the day to day moisterizing shampoo and conditioner?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I would like a poodle comb. I may add when I have more of a chance to look over the products more. Thanks.


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

I know I want a couple of things, but I'll wait for the price list, LOL. Sorry to be so late Rowan in sending my email.

I also want to thank you for all your work on behalf of the forum for putting this group buy together yet again!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I'm going through the catalog now. I want so many products! LOL

If anyone has some spare time, it would be great to have a "list" of members and desired products. I'll see if I can get to it later, but I've only got the evenings free (work full time).


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

If I got it rigt, we are at;

10 combs
2 sprayers 
1 mark 8
1 16 mm t brush
3 white on white shampoo
5 ice on ice 
1 after bath
2 shears
3 black on black

I think I got it all, but I am on my iPad and it is a little difficult to double check.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

To follow up Wolfcub81's tally (THANK YOU), here's where we are thus far:

*Possibly interested members:*
Lilkjaker
Chagall’s Mom
Faerie
Spoowhisperer
Vcapata
Georgiepoo
Marciemae
Arreau Standard Poodle
CT Girl
Lilah+Jasper
Judyf
3dogs
Fond of Poodles
Sookster
Wolfcub81
Meehkim
Apres Agent
Outwest
Gracie’s Mum
Katbrat
Sneakers012
Truelovepoodles
Minnie

*Products of interest so members can coordinate:*
Faerie – Poodle *Buttercomb*
Lilah+Jasper –Poodle *Buttercomb*, *Peace & Kindness*
Sookster – *White on White shampoo*, *Ice on Ice*, *Buttercomb*
Wolfcub81 – Poodle *Buttercomb*, *ice on ice, boar bristle brush*
Chagall’s Mom – poodle *buttercomb*, *white on white shampoo*
Judyf – poodle *buttercomb*, *½ of 1 L sprayers* (3 or 4 if need be), *Mark VIII round head slicker*, *16mm T-brush*.
Apres Agent – 2 *buttercombs*, *White on white gallon*, *After Bath gallon*, *Shears *, 9.5 curve and straights
Gracie’s Mum – poodle *buttercomb*
CT Girl – poodle *buttercomb*
Outwest – *slicker brush*
Rowan – *Black on Black shampoo*, *Celestial Isis shears* (straight / curved), *Ice on Ice *ready to use spray, *Silk Spirits* leave-in conditioner


----------



## georgiepoo (Jul 8, 2011)

Did they ever let you know if there would be a price break if a large order is submitted? What kind of savings are they offering? Asking because this will be a deciding factor for me because of my recent "brush" order.
Thanks


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

The price break _is _the dealer pricing.  That's all the discounts they offer. It's reasonable, although you must order a case of most products to qualify. I'm just glad the shears are ONE per case.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Hopefully we will get 2 more buttercomb orders then we will have our case.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

CT Girl said:


> Hopefully we will get 2 more buttercomb orders then we will have our case.


Hopefully, everyone wants the _same _comb, the #004 Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (that's what I actually have).


----------



## georgiepoo (Jul 8, 2011)

Rowan,
Could you email me the CC groomer price list? I didn't get it. THank you


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I am interested! I'd like to see the price list. I am particularly interested in the buttercomb and some shears.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Why can't we delete an entire message?


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Updated


rowan said:


> to follow up wolfcub81's tally (thank you), here's where we are thus far:
> 
> *possibly interested members:*
> lilkjaker
> ...


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I'd like a Poodle Buttercomb, 2 pairs of shears (product # S108 and S109 - Original Series 8 inch Straight and Curved) and 1/2 liter spray bottle. 

Thanks!! 

The savings on the shears is outstanding. I am so excited!


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

I would like to order a Poodle Buttercomb.

If I'm counting right and we all want the same one then I think this should make our case


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Minnie said:


> I would like to order a Poodle Buttercomb.
> 
> If I'm counting right and we all want the same one then I think this should make our case


I think you're right! I have the *Poodle Buttercomb* and it's fantastic.


----------



## georgiepoo (Jul 8, 2011)

Rowan,got the price list. When are you thinking of sending in this order? As before, decisions, decisions. I already have the buttercomb and a slicker. I am leaning toward shears. Also, if anyone's babies have a limp topknot, that thick and thicker spray is excellent. The girl that used to groom my girls uses it. Every now and then she will share some secret.....always want to learn more. Good night to all. Sweet dreams.


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*Again?? *

Rowan- you are a glutton for punishment, but since you are up for it again- could i please put in for the Buttercomb ?
Thank you!


----------



## rjen (Apr 7, 2010)

Could you send me a price list I'm also interested.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

rjen said:


> Could you send me a price list I'm also interested.


You'll have to PM me an e-mail address............


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Updated. Can everyone confirm they want the *#004 Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8"* (if so, there's enough for a case order)!


rowan said:


> to follow up wolfcub81's tally (thank you), here's where we are thus far:
> 
> *possibly interested members:*
> lilkjaker
> ...


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

fer shizzle i want one. 
i'm also researching what other products i want. i am pretty sure i want ice on ice concentrate.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes, I do want the #004 Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8. Thanks!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

I have been away from my computer or
internet for some time, my dad broke his hip so I have been dealing with that.
Will be able to confirm my order by Monday if that's o.k.
Won't be home until Monday, and drives me nuts to do stuff by phone.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

There's NO rush. This order won't be closed/finalized for a while yet. I'm still working on the Les Poochs order. 

RE: The Buttercomb
Some people specifically said "_Poodle _buttercomb" while others said "buttercomb," so I thought it would be helpful to determine if everyone wanted the same comb. 

I hope your father is okay, *Spoowhisperer*!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

definitely the poodle buttercomb!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes, the poodle buttercomb for me too. Thanks Rowan.


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes, I want a poodle comb.


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*Same for me-please P.B.comb*

Thank you Rowan- yes, I'd like a poodle buttercomb


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Poodle buttercomb for me too, thank you!


----------



## Gracie's Mum (Dec 1, 2010)

Yep, poodle buttercomb, item# 004.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

So what is the different in the "poodle" buttercomb vs the others? It's on the price sheet, but not listed on the website (that I could find). I was looking at the #000, but I don't know what the difference is between this one and the poodle specific one? I would be fine with the poodle comb though, since that's the one that the order will be for


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Sookster said:


> So what is the different in the "poodle" buttercomb vs the others? It's on the price sheet, but not listed on the website (that I could find). I was looking at the #000, but I don't know what the difference is between this one and the poodle specific one? I would be fine with the poodle comb though, since that's the one that the order will be for


The Poodle one is on the website--scroll about halfway down the comb page (product numbers aren't in order--it's btwn #014 and #013). 

#004 Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8"


> All coarse teeth, 9 5/8" long spine, 1 1/4" teeth spaced at 5 per inch. Ideal for fluffing and setting up scissored coats.


Grooming Combs for Pet Grooming, Show Dogs & Cats


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I would like a poodle buttercomb and also some shampoo/conditioner, but I can't figure out which shampoo. My spoo is dark cream. I live in a dry climate and she gets frequent baths.
Any suggestions? 
The Spectrum One is for coarse and rough coats like a poodle. Is it harsh? 
The Day to Day might have too much moisture.
The white on white might lighten her coat or just brighten it. Brighten would be nice. 
The Gold on Gold is for her color, but it sounds like a dye.
What is recommended as a mild shampoo to brighten and condition. 

1) poodle buttercomb
2) small bottle of shampoo and conditioner
3) possible slicker- need to check them out more

How is the shipping cost figured out? I am in Southern California, across the country from Rowan, which would be expensive shipping for a heavy thing like shampoo/conditioner, wouldn't it?


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

remember: we have to make case pricing or we can't get the wholesale cost.

we made the minimum for the Buttercut poodle comb. so we can get ws cost.

i believe we will make minimum for the Ice on Ice.

So as we look over the lists, let's see what others want to get so we can adjust our order and make the mins.

for example: say i want a shampoo from cc. well i'd prefer x shampoo (in my case black on black, but more want y shampoo (white on white), then i'd change my order to the latter shampoo to get the min.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

outwest, i've read a lot that the white on white shampoo is good for all colors including my black poodles. it will brighten the coat.

so i'd like to get some b on b esp for temperance's sunburnt tk, but i don't think we'll make the mins. so i'd consider the w on w because we'll be more inclined to make the min on it.

in fact, rowan ... please put me down for black on black if we can get case pricing (i'd like either size).
if that isn't going to happen, put me down for white on white in whatever size get's case min (64 or gallon preferably)


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Okay. 
I don't really want the white on white shampoo. 

I would like a poodle butter comb.

It doesn't sounds like we have enough people for the shampoo's, but I will throw this out there just in case:
Small bottles of Spectrum One shampoo and conditioner (coarse and rough coats) and small bottle of Gold on Gold shampoo, too.

Did you notice they have trial size kits with four bottles in all the various shampoo lines for $7.50 each? Then I could try the various ones. Maybe others would consider doing that, too? 
http://www.chrissystems.com/pet-grooming-show-dog-and-cat-grooming-samples.aspx


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

ooooo... that Ice on Ice looks nice. I would like a bottle of that, too.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

*INTERESTED MEMBERS*
lilkjaker
chagall’s mom
faerie
spoowhisperer
vcapata
georgiepoo
marciemae
arreau standard poodle
ct girl
lilah+jasper
judyf
3dogs
fond of poodles
sookster
wolfcub81
meehkim
apres agent
gracie’s mum
katbrat
sneakers012
truelovepoodles
minnie
chocolate millie
papoodles
rjen
outwest
zippersmith
vtomblin
radiocricket


*Poodle Buttercomb: *
Faerie
Lilah+Jasper
Sookster
Wolfcub81
Judyf
Après agent (2)
Gracie’s Mum
CT Girl
Chocolate Millie
Papoodles
Outwest
Minnie
Chagall’s Mom

*Black on Black Shampoo:*
Rowan
Faerie

*White on White Shampoo:*
Apres Agent (gallon)
Chagall’s Mom
Sookster
(faerie)

*After Bath:*
Apres Agent (gallon)

*Ice on Ice Leave-in Conditioner:*
Faerie
Rowan
Sookster
Wolfcub81
Outwest

*Shears*: one per case
Rowan
Chocolate Millie
Apres Agent
Georgiepoo

*½ L Spray Bottles:*
judyf
Rowan
Chocolate Millie

*Silk Spirits Leave-in Conditioner:*
Rowan

*Slicker Brushes:*
Outwest ??
Judyf: Mark VIII Round Head, 16 mm T-brush

*Boar Bristle Brush:*
Wolfcub81

*Peace & Kindness Colloidal Silver Spray:*
Lilah+Jasper

*Spectrum One Shampoo:*
Outwest

*Spectrum One Conditioner:*
Outwest

*Gold on Gold Shampoo:*
Outwest

*
**If you want to add yourself or update, please QUOTE this post and update. *

Thanks.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Rowan said:


> *INTERESTED MEMBERS*
> lilkjaker
> chagall’s mom
> faerie
> ...


I am no longer getting the spray bottle. I removed myself. So far I am still planning on the aforementioned shears and poodle comb.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Rowan said:


> *INTERESTED MEMBERS*
> lilkjaker
> chagall’s mom
> faerie
> ...


I am no longer getting the spray bottle. I removed myself. So far I am still planning on the aforementioned shears and poodle comb, though I might end up only getting one pair of shears instead of two.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

*Shears*

The shears are "one per case" so we don't need to order a specific number.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Originally Posted by Rowan View Post
INTERESTED MEMBERS
lilkjaker
chagall’s mom
faerie
spoowhisperer
vcapata
georgiepoo
marciemae
arreau standard poodle
ct girl
lilah+jasper
judyf
3dogs
fond of poodles
sookster
wolfcub81
meehkim
apres agent
gracie’s mum
katbrat
sneakers012
truelovepoodles
minnie
chocolate millie
papoodles
rjen
outwest
zippersmith
vtomblin
radiocricket


Poodle Buttercomb:
Faerie
Lilah+Jasper
Sookster
Wolfcub81
Judyf
Après agent (2)
Gracie’s Mum
CT Girl
Chocolate Millie
Papoodles
Outwest
Minnie
Chagall’s Mom
Spoowhisperer *2* for me!

Black on Black Shampoo:
Rowan
Faerie

White on White Shampoo:
Apres Agent (gallon)
Chagall’s Mom
Sookster
(faerie)

After Bath:
Apres Agent (gallon)

Ice on Ice Leave-in Conditioner:
Faerie
Rowan
Sookster
Wolfcub81
Outwest

Shears: one per case
Rowan
Chocolate Millie
Apres Agent
Georgiepoo

½ L Spray Bottles:
judyf
Rowan


Silk Spirits Leave-in Conditioner:
Rowan

Slicker Brushes:
Outwest ??
Judyf: Mark VIII Round Head, 16 mm T-brush

Boar Bristle Brush:
Wolfcub81

Peace & Kindness Colloidal Silver Spray:
Lilah+Jasper

Spectrum One Shampoo:
Outwest

Spectrum One Conditioner:
Outwest

Gold on Gold Shampoo:
Outwest


**If you want to add yourself or update, please QUOTE this post and update.

Thanks.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

spoowhisperer said:


> Originally Posted by Rowan View Post
> INTERESTED MEMBERS
> lilkjaker
> chagall’s mom
> ...


Please remove me from this list, as I opted for a LP brush. Thanks.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

To make changes to the "order wish list," please quote the last updated post and MAKE THE NECESSARY edits or additions.

Thanks.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

riginally Posted by Rowan View Post
INTERESTED MEMBERS
lilkjaker
chagall’s mom
faerie
spoowhisperer
vcapata
georgiepoo
marciemae
arreau standard poodle
ct girl
lilah+jasper
judyf
3dogs
fond of poodles
sookster
wolfcub81
meehkim
apres agent
gracie’s mum
katbrat
sneakers012
truelovepoodles
minnie
chocolate millie
papoodles
rjen
outwest
zippersmith
vtomblin
radiocricket
Tintlet


Poodle Buttercomb:
Faerie
Lilah+Jasper
Sookster
Wolfcub81
Judyf
Après agent (2)
Gracie’s Mum
CT Girl
Chocolate Millie
Papoodles
Outwest
Minnie
Chagall’s Mom
Spoowhisperer 2 for me!
Tintlet

Black on Black Shampoo:
Rowan
Faerie

White on White Shampoo:
Apres Agent (gallon)
Chagall’s Mom
Sookster
(faerie)

After Bath:
Apres Agent (gallon)

Ice on Ice Leave-in Conditioner:
Faerie
Rowan
Sookster
Wolfcub81
Outwest

Shears: one per case
Rowan
Chocolate Millie
Apres Agent
Georgiepoo

½ L Spray Bottles:
judyf
Rowan
Tintlet

Silk Spirits Leave-in Conditioner:
Rowan

Slicker Brushes:
Outwest ??
Judyf: Mark VIII Round Head, 16 mm T-brush

Boar Bristle Brush:
Wolfcub81

Peace & Kindness Colloidal Silver Spray:
Lilah+Jasper

Spectrum One Shampoo:
Outwest

Spectrum One Conditioner:
Outwest

Gold on Gold Shampoo:
Outwest

Miracle Air
Tintlet ( 2 Gal)


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Originally Posted by Rowan View Post
INTERESTED MEMBERS
lilkjaker
chagall’s mom
faerie
spoowhisperer
vcapata
georgiepoo
marciemae
arreau standard poodle
ct girl
lilah+jasper
judyf
3dogs
fond of poodles
sookster
wolfcub81
meehkim
apres agent
gracie’s mum
katbrat
sneakers012
truelovepoodles
minnie
chocolate millie
papoodles
rjen
outwest
zippersmith
vtomblin
radiocricket
Tintlet


Poodle Buttercomb:
Faerie
Lilah+Jasper (Qty-2)
Sookster
Wolfcub81
Judyf
Après agent (2)
Gracie’s Mum
CT Girl
Chocolate Millie
Papoodles
Outwest
Minnie
Chagall’s Mom
Spoowhisperer 2 for me!
Tintlet

Black on Black Shampoo:
Rowan
Faerie

White on White Shampoo:
Apres Agent (gallon)
Chagall’s Mom
Sookster
(faerie)

After Bath:
Apres Agent (gallon)

Ice on Ice Leave-in Conditioner:
Faerie
Rowan
Sookster
Wolfcub81
Outwest

Shears: one per case
Rowan
Chocolate Millie
Apres Agent
Georgiepoo

½ L Spray Bottles:
judyf
Rowan
Tintlet
Lilah+Jasper (willing to buy 2+)

Silk Spirits Leave-in Conditioner:
Rowan

Slicker Brushes:
Outwest ??
Judyf: Mark VIII Round Head, 16 mm T-brush

Boar Bristle Brush:
Wolfcub81

Peace & Kindness Colloidal Silver Spray:
Lilah+Jasper

Spectrum One Shampoo:
Outwest

Spectrum One Conditioner:
Outwest

Gold on Gold Shampoo:
Outwest

Miracle Air
Tintlet ( 2 Gal)


----------



## judyf (Aug 20, 2011)

Lilah+Jasper said:


> Originally Posted by Rowan View Post
> INTERESTED MEMBERS
> lilkjaker
> chagall’s mom
> ...


JudyF 1 gal.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

> Originally Posted by Rowan View Post
> INTERESTED MEMBERS
> lilkjaker
> chagall’s mom
> ...


i made edits to my requests.

.


----------



## judyf (Aug 20, 2011)

*Sorry*

I have decided to just order from CC myself, as I want the brushes and no one else is interested.
INTERESTED MEMBERS
lilkjaker
chagall’s mom
faerie
spoowhisperer
vcapata
georgiepoo
marciemae
arreau standard poodle
ct girl
lilah+jasper
3dogs
fond of poodles
sookster
wolfcub81
meehkim
apres agent
gracie’s mum
katbrat
sneakers012
truelovepoodles
minnie
chocolate millie
papoodles
rjen
outwest
zippersmith
vtomblin
radiocricket
Tintlet


Poodle Buttercomb:
Faerie
Lilah+Jasper (Qty-2)
Sookster
Wolfcub81
Après agent (2)
Gracie’s Mum
CT Girl
Chocolate Millie
Papoodles
Outwest
Minnie
Chagall’s Mom
Spoowhisperer 2 for me!
Tintlet

Black on Black Shampoo:
Rowan
Faerie

White on White Shampoo:
Apres Agent (gallon)
Chagall’s Mom
Sookster
(faerie)

After Bath:
Apres Agent (gallon)

Ice on Ice Leave-in Conditioner:
Faerie
Rowan
Sookster
Wolfcub81
Outwest

Shears: one per case
Rowan
Chocolate Millie
Apres Agent
Georgiepoo

½ L Spray Bottles:
Rowan
Tintlet
Lilah+Jasper (willing to buy 2+)

Silk Spirits Leave-in Conditioner:
Rowan

Slicker Brushes:
Outwest ??


Boar Bristle Brush:
Wolfcub81

Peace & Kindness Colloidal Silver Spray:
Lilah+Jasper

Spectrum One Shampoo:
Outwest

Spectrum One Conditioner:
Outwest

Gold on Gold Shampoo:
Outwest

Miracle Air
Tintlet ( 2 Gal)[/quote]

Thank you, Judy F


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Updated list.
It doesn't look like we're going to reach case levels of most products, with the exception of:
Poodle Buttercombs (need 7 more to make 2 full cases); 
Ice on Ice ready-to-use OR concentrate (need 6 more to make a case unless other members want more than one); 
White on White Shampoo--if 64 oz size, need one more. 

Shears - one per case so that's okay.

*INTERESTED MEMBERS*
lilkjaker
chagall’s mom
faerie
spoowhisperer
vcapata
georgiepoo
marciemae
arreau standard poodle
ct girl
lilah+jasper
3dogs
fond of poodles
sookster
wolfcub81
meehkim
apres agent
gracie’s mum
katbrat
sneakers012
truelovepoodles
minnie
chocolate millie
papoodles
rjen
outwest
zippersmith
vtomblin
radiocricket
Tintlet

*Poodle Buttercomb:* *17*
Faerie
Lilah+Jasper (Qty-2)
Sookster
Wolfcub81
Après agent (2)
Gracie’s Mum
CT Girl
Chocolate Millie
Papoodles
Outwest
Minnie
Chagall’s Mom
Spoowhisperer 2 for me!
Tintlet

*Black on Black Shampoo:* 
Rowan

*White on White Shampoo:* *3*
Apres Agent (gallon)
Chagall’s Mom
Sookster

*After Bath:* 
Apres Agent (gallon)

*Ice on Ice Leave-in Conditioner:* *6*
Faerie 2 (the concentrate)
Rowan
Sookster
Wolfcub81
Outwest

*Shears: one per case* *4*
Rowan
Chocolate Millie
Apres Agent
Georgiepoo

*½ L Spray Bottles:* *4+*
Rowan
Tintlet
Lilah+Jasper (willing to buy 2+)

*Slicker Brushes:*
Outwest ??

*Boar Bristle Brush:*
Wolfcub81

*Peace & Kindness Colloidal Silver Spray:*
Lilah+Jasper

*Spectrum One Shampoo:*
Outwest

*Spectrum One Conditioner:*
Outwest

*Gold on Gold Shampoo:*
Outwest

*Miracle Air*
Tintlet (2 Gal)


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I am really only interested in the small size of the Ice on Ice and White on White. I put that beside my name on those. 


INTERESTED MEMBERS
lilkjaker
chagall’s mom
faerie
spoowhisperer
vcapata
georgiepoo
marciemae
arreau standard poodle
ct girl
lilah+jasper
3dogs
fond of poodles
sookster
wolfcub81
meehkim
apres agent
gracie’s mum
katbrat
sneakers012
truelovepoodles
minnie
chocolate millie
papoodles
rjen
outwest
zippersmith
vtomblin
radiocricket
Tintlet

Poodle Buttercomb: 17
Faerie
Lilah+Jasper (Qty-2)
Sookster
Wolfcub81
Après agent (2)
Gracie’s Mum
CT Girl
Chocolate Millie
Papoodles
Outwest
Minnie
Chagall’s Mom
Spoowhisperer 2 for me!
Tintlet

Black on Black Shampoo:
Rowan

White on White Shampoo: 3
Apres Agent (gallon)
Chagall’s Mom
Sookster (small size)

After Bath:
Apres Agent (gallon)

Ice on Ice Leave-in Conditioner: 6
Faerie 2 (the concentrate)
Rowan
Sookster (12oz)
Wolfcub81
Outwest

Shears: one per case 4
Rowan
Chocolate Millie
Apres Agent
Georgiepoo

½ L Spray Bottles: 4+
Rowan
Tintlet
Lilah+Jasper (willing to buy 2+)

Slicker Brushes:
Outwest ??

Boar Bristle Brush:
Wolfcub81

Peace & Kindness Colloidal Silver Spray:
Lilah+Jasper

Spectrum One Shampoo:
Outwest

Spectrum One Conditioner:
Outwest

Gold on Gold Shampoo:
Outwest

Miracle Air
Tintlet (2 Gal)


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Count me in for some Ice On Ice 



INTERESTED MEMBERS
lilkjaker
chagall’s mom
faerie
spoowhisperer
vcapata
georgiepoo
marciemae
arreau standard poodle
ct girl
lilah+jasper
3dogs
fond of poodles
sookster
wolfcub81
meehkim
apres agent
gracie’s mum
katbrat
sneakers012
truelovepoodles
minnie
chocolate millie
papoodles
rjen
outwest
zippersmith
vtomblin
radiocricket
Tintlet

Poodle Buttercomb: 17
Faerie
Lilah+Jasper (Qty-2)
Sookster
Wolfcub81
Après agent (2)
Gracie’s Mum
CT Girl
Chocolate Millie
Papoodles
Outwest
Minnie
Chagall’s Mom
Spoowhisperer 2 for me!
Tintlet

Black on Black Shampoo:
Rowan

White on White Shampoo: 3
Apres Agent (gallon)
Chagall’s Mom
Sookster (small size)

After Bath:
Apres Agent (gallon)

Ice on Ice Leave-in Conditioner: 7
Faerie 2 (the concentrate)
Rowan
Sookster (12oz)
Wolfcub81
Outwest
Lilah+Jasper

Shears: one per case 4
Rowan
Chocolate Millie
Apres Agent
Georgiepoo

½ L Spray Bottles: 4+
Rowan
Tintlet
Lilah+Jasper (willing to buy 2+)

Slicker Brushes:
Outwest ??

Boar Bristle Brush:
Wolfcub81

Peace & Kindness Colloidal Silver Spray:
Lilah+Jasper

Spectrum One Shampoo:
Outwest

Spectrum One Conditioner:
Outwest

Gold on Gold Shampoo:
Outwest

Miracle Air
Tintlet (2 Gal)


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

just to be clear, i am wanting the ice on ice concentrate (16 oz bottle) x 2 bottles. 
the ready to use will be gone in no time. 
(i've learned from experience w/ detangler ready to use products  )

and every time i write ice on ice i think Ice Ice Baby
http://[URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rog8ou-ZepE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rog8ou-ZepE[/URL]



tee hee


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

Sookster said:


> I am really only interested in the small size of the Ice on Ice and White on White. I put that beside my name on those.



sookster, you should consider getting the concentrate w/ 2 dogs. i have 2 and i really go through the detangler i have which is a 16 oz concentrate. i spritz with it every time i brush them.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

faerie said:


> sookster, you should consider getting the concentrate w/ 2 dogs. i have 2 and i really go through the detangler i have which is a 16 oz concentrate. i spritz with it every time i brush them.


If it takes the concentrate to make a case of the Ice on Ice, I would be willing to do that. I just wanted to be able to use it and make sure I like it before I spend so much money, but I will trust that everyone here loving it means I will as well  

INTERESTED MEMBERS
lilkjaker
chagall’s mom
faerie
spoowhisperer
vcapata
georgiepoo
marciemae
arreau standard poodle
ct girl
lilah+jasper
3dogs
fond of poodles
sookster
wolfcub81
meehkim
apres agent
gracie’s mum
katbrat
sneakers012
truelovepoodles
minnie
chocolate millie
papoodles
rjen
outwest
zippersmith
vtomblin
radiocricket
Tintlet

Poodle Buttercomb: 17
Faerie
Lilah+Jasper (Qty-2)
Sookster
Wolfcub81
Après agent (2)
Gracie’s Mum
CT Girl
Chocolate Millie
Papoodles
Outwest
Minnie
Chagall’s Mom
Spoowhisperer 2 for me!
Tintlet

Black on Black Shampoo:
Rowan

White on White Shampoo: 3
Apres Agent (gallon)
Chagall’s Mom
Sookster (small size)

After Bath:
Apres Agent (gallon)

Ice on Ice Leave-in Conditioner: 7
Faerie 2 (the concentrate)
Rowan
Sookster (concentrate if needed to make case)
Wolfcub81
Outwest
Lilah+Jasper

Shears: one per case 4
Rowan
Chocolate Millie
Apres Agent
Georgiepoo

½ L Spray Bottles: 4+
Rowan
Tintlet
Lilah+Jasper (willing to buy 2+)

Slicker Brushes:
Outwest ??

Boar Bristle Brush:
Wolfcub81

Peace & Kindness Colloidal Silver Spray:
Lilah+Jasper

Spectrum One Shampoo:
Outwest

Spectrum One Conditioner:
Outwest

Gold on Gold Shampoo:
Outwest

Miracle Air
Tintlet (2 Gal)


----------



## sneakers012 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm going to wait until my hubby buys then for me for Christmas. Thank you for the opportunity!!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

So here's where we are as of today (note--for anyone buying *Ice on Ice *concentrate, the *1/2 L spray bottles* are perfect if you want a fine mist):

*INTERESTED MEMBERS*
lilkjaker
chagall’s mom
faerie
spoowhisperer
vcapata
georgiepoo
marciemae
arreau standard poodle
ct girl
lilah+jasper
3dogs
fond of poodles
sookster
wolfcub81
meehkim
apres agent
gracie’s mum
katbrat
truelovepoodles
minnie
chocolate millie
papoodles
rjen
outwest
zippersmith
vtomblin
radiocricket
Tintlet

*Poodle Buttercomb:* *19*
Faerie
Lilah+Jasper (Qty-2)
Sookster
Wolfcub81
Après agent (Qty-2)
Gracie’s Mum
CT Girl
Chocolate Millie
Papoodles
Outwest
Minnie
Chagall’s Mom
Spoowhisperer (Qty-2)
Tintlet
Rowan (Qty-2)

*Black on Black Shampoo:*
Rowan

*White on White Shampoo*: *3*
Apres Agent (gallon)
Chagall’s Mom
Sookster (small size)

*After Bath*:
Apres Agent (gallon)

*Ice on Ice Leave-in Conditioner*: *7*
Faerie (Qty-2) (the concentrate)
Rowan (whichever needed to make case)
Sookster (concentrate if needed to make case)
Wolfcub81
Outwest
Lilah+Jasper

*Shears:* one per case 4
Rowan
Chocolate Millie
Apres Agent
Georgiepoo

*½ L Spray Bottles*:* 5+*
Rowan (willing to buy 2+)
Tintlet
Lilah+Jasper (willing to buy 2+)

*Slicker Brushes:*
Outwest ??

*Boar Bristle Brush*:
Wolfcub81

*Peace & Kindness Colloidal Silver Spray:*
Lilah+Jasper

*Spectrum One Shampoo*:
Outwest

*Spectrum One Conditioner*:
Outwest

*Gold on Gold Shampoo:*
Outwest

*Miracle Air*
Tintlet (2 Gal)


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

COME ONE WE NEED ICE ON ICE FOLKS!!!!!


5 more bottles. it's a good price for good stuff!

rowan, i didn't see the bottles on the list how much are they and the mins?


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

faerie said:


> COME ONE WE NEED ICE ON ICE FOLKS!!!!!
> 
> 
> 5 more bottles. it's a good price for good stuff!
> ...


Check the last page under grooming accessories: 

SP05	*12-case* Double Action Trigger Sprayer ½ ltr. *$6.00/ea* 

I got some soap today! I'm glad you two don't work at the post office! :aetsch: (J/K!!)


----------



## Marciemae (Aug 15, 2011)

*Tempting*

Soooo tempting, but I'm saving my $ to buy more LP items.:drool:




Rowan said:


> Updated list.
> 
> *INTERESTED MEMBERS*
> lilkjaker
> ...


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I will do some Ice on Ice and White on White shampoo. 



INTERESTED MEMBERS
lilkjaker
chagall’s mom
faerie
spoowhisperer
vcapata
georgiepoo
marciemae
arreau standard poodle
ct girl
lilah+jasper
3dogs
fond of poodles
sookster
wolfcub81
meehkim
apres agent
gracie’s mum
katbrat
sneakers012
truelovepoodles
minnie
chocolate millie
papoodles
rjen
outwest
zippersmith
vtomblin
radiocricket
Tintlet

Poodle Buttercomb: 17
Faerie
Lilah+Jasper (Qty-2)
Sookster
Wolfcub81
Après agent (2)
Gracie’s Mum
CT Girl
Chocolate Millie
Papoodles
Outwest
Minnie
Chagall’s Mom
Spoowhisperer 2 for me!
Tintlet

Black on Black Shampoo:
Rowan

White on White Shampoo: 3
Apres Agent (gallon)
Chagall’s Mom
Sookster (small size)
Katbrat (16 oz)

After Bath:
Apres Agent (gallon)

Ice on Ice Leave-in Conditioner: 7
Faerie 2 (the concentrate)
Rowan
Sookster (12oz)
Wolfcub81
Outwest
Lilah+Jasper
Katbrat

Shears: one per case 4
Rowan
Chocolate Millie
Apres Agent
Georgiepoo

½ L Spray Bottles: 4+
Rowan
Tintlet
Lilah+Jasper (willing to buy 2+)

Slicker Brushes:
Outwest ??

Boar Bristle Brush:
Wolfcub81

Peace & Kindness Colloidal Silver Spray:
Lilah+Jasper

Spectrum One Shampoo:
Outwest

Spectrum One Conditioner:
Outwest

Gold on Gold Shampoo:
Outwest

Miracle Air
Tintlet (2 Gal)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

katbrat said:


> I will do some Ice on Ice and White on White shampoo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]



You know the longer the opportunity sticks around, the longer the list will grow. I'm doing my part! Beginning to think we need a "poodle home shopping channel," QVC watch out! !


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Rowan said:


> I got some soap today! I'm glad you two don't work at the post office! :aetsch: (J/K!!)



lol! It's starting to sound like soon _no on_e will be working at the post office!!:coins:


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i hope they continue, i have a ton of soap to ship out. 

and we need rowan shipping out our CC products!


ya'll continue with the ice on ice ... we're almost there. mama needs some detangler for her poodles!


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

INTERESTED MEMBERS
lilkjaker
chagall’s mom
faerie
spoowhisperer
vcapata
georgiepoo
marciemae
arreau standard poodle
ct girl
lilah+jasper
3dogs
fond of poodles
sookster
wolfcub81
meehkim
apres agent
gracie’s mum
katbrat
sneakers012
truelovepoodles
minnie
chocolate millie
papoodles
rjen
outwest
zippersmith
vtomblin
radiocricket
Tintlet

Poodle Buttercomb: 17
Faerie
Lilah+Jasper (Qty-2)
Sookster
Wolfcub81 (2 if needed to make a 2nd case)
Après agent (2)
Gracie’s Mum
CT Girl
Chocolate Millie
Papoodles
Outwest
Minnie
Chagall’s mom
Spoowhisperer 2 for me!
Tintlet

Black on Black Shampoo:
Rowan

White on White Shampoo: 3
Apres Agent (gallon)
Chagall's mom
Sookster (small size)
Katbrat (16 oz)

After Bath:
Apres Agent (gallon)

Ice on Ice Leave-in Conditioner: 7
Faerie 2 (the concentrate)
Rowan
Sookster (12oz)
Wolfcub81
Outwest
Lilah+Jasper
Katbrat
Chagall's mom

Shears: one per case 4
Rowan
Chocolate Millie
Apres Agent
Georgiepoo

½ L Spray Bottles: 4+
Rowan
Tintlet
Lilah+Jasper (willing to buy 2+)
Chagall's mom (2)
Wolfcub81

Slicker Brushes:
Outwest ??

Boar Bristle Brush:
Wolfcub81

Peace & Kindness Colloidal Silver Spray:
Lilah+Jasper

Spectrum One Shampoo:
Outwest

Spectrum One Conditioner:
Outwest

Gold on Gold Shampoo:
Outwest

Miracle Air
Tintlet (2 Gal)


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

The following are close to case quantities: 
*Poodle Buttercomb:* *20*
Faerie
Lilah+Jasper (Qty-*2*)
Sookster
Wolfcub81 (*2* if needed to make a 2nd case)
Après agent (*2*)
Gracie’s Mum
CT Girl
Chocolate Millie
Papoodles
Outwest
Minnie
Chagall’s mom
Spoowhisperer *2* for me!
Tintlet
Rowan (*2*)

**WE NEED FOUR MORE!

*White on White Shampoo*: *4*
Apres Agent (gallon)
Chagall's mom
Sookster (small size)
Katbrat (16 oz)

*Ice on Ice Leave-in Conditioner*: *9*
Faerie *2* (the concentrate)
Rowan
Sookster (12oz/concentrate to make case)
Wolfcub81
Outwest
Lilah+Jasper
Katbrat
Chagall's mom

*Shears*: one per case *4*
Rowan
Chocolate Millie
Apres Agent
Georgiepoo

*½ L Spray Bottles:* *8+*
Rowan (willing to buy 2+)
Tintlet
Lilah+Jasper (willing to buy 2+)
Chagall's mom (2)
Wolfcub81


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

we need 3 more ice on ice!!!!!!!!

come on! you know you want it!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Any way of getting comb holders on the list?


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

CT Girl said:


> Any way of getting comb holders on the list?


None of the comb holders fit the Poodle Buttercomb.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Okay, we're getting down to the wire. Is everyone still on board? Please coerce your friends to buy Ice on Ice or a Comb. Or hey---think about getting your poodle or doggie friend a GIFT! I *might* get the 4-pack of 64 oz. Black on Black if anyone is interested. 

The following are close to case quantities:
*Poodle Buttercomb*: *20*
Faerie (1)
Lilah+Jasper (2)
Sookster (1)
Wolfcub81 (2) 
Après agent (2)
Gracie’s Mum (1)
CT Girl (1)
Chocolate Millie (1)
Papoodles (1)
Outwest (1)
Minnie (1)
Chagall’s mom (1)
Spoowhisperer (2) 
Tintlet (1)
Rowan (2)

**WE NEED FOUR MORE!
___________________________________________
*White on White Shampoo*: *4*
Apres Agent (gallon)
Chagall's mom
Sookster (small size)
Katbrat (16 oz)

**If you guys all want the 64 oz, then FOUR is a case! If not, need 8 more!
____________________________________________
*Ice on Ice Leave-in Conditioner* CONCENTRATE: *11*
Faerie (2) 
Rowan (3) 
Sookster (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Outwest (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Katbrat (1)
Chagall's Mom (1)

**NEED ONE MORE!!!!!
______________________________________
*Shears*: one per case 4
Rowan
Chocolate Millie
Apres Agent
Georgiepoo

________________________________________
*½ L Spray Bottles*: *10+*
Rowan (4)
Tintlet (?)
Lilah+Jasper (willing to buy 2+)
Chagall's mom (2)
Wolfcub81 (?)

**We're almost there. We need 12 for a case. These are great for Ice on Ice or for diluting your conditioner to use as a coat spray (ie., Les Poochs)
__________________


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I will get the 64 oz size of the white on white so that we can get the case there. If we are getting the concentrate of the Ice on Ice, I am going to have to pull my name off that list. Just can't afford to drop $80 on hair products for the spoos right now, and I am getting that buttercomb regardless. 

So I took my name off the Ice on Ice. If anyone else steps up and decides to get the White on White, I will probably take my name off that and get the Ice on Ice instead. 

Thanks, and sorry! 



Rowan said:


> Okay, we're getting down to the wire. Is everyone still on board? Please coerce your friends to buy Ice on Ice or a Comb. Or hey---think about getting your poodle or doggie friend a GIFT! I *might* get the 4-pack of 64 oz. Black on Black if anyone is interested.
> 
> The following are close to case quantities:
> *Poodle Buttercomb*: *20*
> ...


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

I will go for* 1 ice on ice* to complete the order, I've got 3 dogs so hey, I'll make use of it.

Also will buy *1/2 L spray bottle.*


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

*My Order*

My order is still the same - 1 poodle buttercomb and 2 pairs of shears. When is the order going to be completed?

Rowan - you are such an angel for putting these group buys together. :adore:


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Rowan said:


> Okay, we're getting down to the wire. Is everyone still on board? Please coerce your friends to buy Ice on Ice or a Comb. Or hey---think about getting your poodle or doggie friend a GIFT! I *might* get the 4-pack of 64 oz. Black on Black if anyone is interested.
> 
> The following are close to case quantities:
> *Poodle Buttercomb*: *20*
> ...


OK added in some things ****


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

**UPDATED TO REFLECT MOST RECENT CHANGES** (Thank you!)

The following are close to case quantities:
*Poodle Buttercomb*:* 22*
Faerie (1)
Lilah+Jasper (2)
Sookster (1)
Wolfcub81 (2)
Après agent (2)
Gracie’s Mum (1)
CT Girl (1)
Chocolate Millie (1)
Papoodles (1)
Outwest (1)
Minnie (1)
Chagall’s mom (1)
Spoowhisperer (2)
Tintlet (3) 
Rowan (2)

**WE NEED _*TWO *_MORE!
___________________________________________
*White on White Shampoo*: *4*
Apres Agent (gallon)
Chagall's mom
Sookster (small size)
Katbrat (16 oz)

**If you guys all want the 64 oz, then FOUR is a case! If not, need 8 more!
____________________________________________
*Ice on Ice Leave-in Conditioner* CONCENTRATE: *12-CASE COMPLETE*
Faerie (2)
Rowan (3)
Sookster (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Outwest (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Katbrat (1)
Chagall's Mom (1)
Tintlet (1)
***DONE*** 
______________________________________
*Shears:* one per case 4
Rowan
Chocolate Millie
Apres Agent
Georgiepoo

________________________________________
*½ L Spray Bottles*: *11+ *
Rowan (4)
Tintlet (2+) 
Lilah+Jasper (2+)
Chagall's mom (2)
Wolfcub81 (1)

**12 for a case. These are _great _for Ice on Ice or for diluting your conditioner to use as a coat spray (ie., Les Poochs)
__________________________________________


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Rowan said:


> **UPDATED TO REFLECT MOST RECENT CHANGES** (Thank you!)
> 
> The following are close to case quantities:
> *Poodle Buttercomb*:* 22*
> ...


I updated my spray bottle total to 3 - this should give us a case!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I touched base with my POC and we're still good to go.


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm just seeing this thread now....are you short any products? I would take the comb!


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

I didn't read through the entire thread ....would just need to know the cost and how to pay! Thank you!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

minipoodlelover said:


> I'm just seeing this thread now....are you short any products? I would take the comb!


Yes, we are short two combs to make the second case. If you PM me your e-mail address, I'll forward the price list. (Shipping will be additional).


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Rowan said:


> Okay, we're getting down to the wire. Is everyone still on board? Please coerce your friends to buy Ice on Ice or a Comb. Or hey---think about getting your poodle or doggie friend a GIFT! I *might* get the 4-pack of 64 oz. Black on Black if anyone is interested.
> 
> The following are close to case quantities:
> *Poodle Buttercomb*: *20*
> ...


Added another Buttercomb to up my total to two. (See, I _am_ a "team player" lol!) Noted that any size White on White that will help complete the order is fine with me!


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

It just dawned on me the the Ice on Ice conditioner is a concentrate and I will need a spray bottle. Please add 1 of the 1/2 Liter spray bottle to my order. Thank you!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

minipoodlelover said:


> I'm just seeing this thread now....are you short any products? I would take the comb!



The following are close to case quantities:
Poodle Buttercomb: 24 Total, Case(s) Complete
Faerie (1)
Lilah+Jasper (2)
Sookster (1)
Wolfcub81 (2)
Après agent (2)
Gracie’s Mum (1)
CT Girl (1)
Chocolate Millie (1)
Papoodles (1)
Outwest (1)
Minnie (1)
Chagall’s mom (2)
Spoowhisperer (2)
Tintlet (3)
Rowan (2)
minipoodlelover (1)
***DONE***



___________________________________________
White on White Shampoo: 4
Apres Agent (gallon)
Chagall's mom (any size)
Sookster (small size)
Katbrat (16 oz)


**If you guys all want the 64 oz, then FOUR is a case! If not, need 8 more!
____________________________________________
Ice on Ice Leave-in Conditioner CONCENTRATE: 12-CASE COMPLETE
Faerie (2)
Rowan (3)
Sookster (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Outwest (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Katbrat (1)
Chagall's Mom (1)
Tintlet (1)
***DONE***
______________________________________
Shears: one per case 4
Rowan
Chocolate Millie
Apres Agent
Georgiepoo

________________________________________
½ L Spray Bottles: 12
Rowan (4)
Tintlet (2+)
Lilah+Jasper (3)
Chagall's mom (2)
Wolfcub81 (1)
***DONE***


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I didn't want the concentrated Ice on Ice. Two gallons is a LOT for one little spoo who mostly goes to the groomers. Please remove me from the Ice on Ice. I will buy the $9 premixed one myself along with the shampoo's I prefer. I don't want to spend almost $30 on the concentrate when I haven't tried it. I am also thinking it would actually be cheaper for me to just order the things myself since the shipping from two places will bring the price back up (one from here and one from CC). 

Just remove me from the butter comb, too. Since I will be paying for shipping from CC anyway, I wouldn't save any money unless I bought one of the other things.

SORRY! Thanks anyway.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

YIKES! I messed everything UP! I feel so bad now.  If my one comb will cause the rest of you not to get the second case, put me back on that list. I will wait a week to order directly from them to see if you can find another comb customer. I do not want the concentrated Ice and Ice.

The following are close to case quantities:
Poodle Buttercomb: 23 Total 
Faerie (1)
Lilah+Jasper (2)
Sookster (1)
Wolfcub81 (2)
Après agent (2)
Gracie’s Mum (1)
CT Girl (1)
Chocolate Millie (1)
Papoodles (1)
Minnie (1)
Chagall’s mom (2)
Spoowhisperer (2)
Tintlet (3)
Rowan (2)
minipoodlelover (1)

___________________________________________
White on White Shampoo: 4
Apres Agent (gallon)
Chagall's mom (any size)
Sookster (small size)
Katbrat (16 oz)


**If you guys all want the 64 oz, then FOUR is a case! If not, need 8 more!
____________________________________________
Ice on Ice Leave-in Conditioner CONCENTRATE: 11
Faerie (2)
Rowan (3)
Sookster (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Katbrat (1)
Chagall's Mom (1)
Tintlet (1)
______________________________________
Shears: one per case 4
Rowan
Chocolate Millie
Apres Agent
Georgiepoo

________________________________________
½ L Spray Bottles: 12
Rowan (4)
Tintlet (2+)
Lilah+Jasper (3)
Chagall's mom (2)
Wolfcub81 (1)


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*Ice on Ice Leave-in Conditioner CONCENTRATE*

I'll do the Ice on Ice Leave-in Conditioner CONCENTRATE if it helps- and would I need a spray bottle then? if so, can I get one as well? Or will any spray bottle work?
Thank you, Rowan


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Okay, it's been a long day (I work full time) and I'm just now logging on, so please forgive my abruptness. 

One would think this goes without saying, but obviously it warrants stating. Shipping on a heavy item (such as a gallon-sized product) will be more than a small, 8 -16 oz sized shampoo. It will be more whether it's shipped from CC, Les Poochs or from me. (Postal rates are the same across the board.) So please take that under consideration when submitting your request. Hopefully, because CC is a corporation, they will be able to ship the order to me via "freight." In fact, I've already sent my POC an e-mail to ask for an estimate and am hopeful we might get reduced or free shipping for case quantities. 

*Of note:* The ICE ON ICE CONCENTRATE weighs *16 oz*. The ICE ON ICE ready-to-use also weighs *16 oz*. Thus, you're looking at the same weight and thus the _same shipping cost_. The difference is the concentrate makes TWO GALLONS of the product. So, 16 oz ready-to-use for $9.00 (1.77 per oz), or 16 oz of concentrate for $27.75 (.11 per oz).

Simple conversion: ONE gallon = 128 fluid ounces, so if the concentrate makes TWO GALLONS, it's essentially equal to 256 oz. 

I'm not going to re-tally this order until later this week. 

Anyone who wishes to order directly from CC, that is your right and please feel free to do so. If that's the case, simply _remove your name_ from the MOST RECENT list, adjust the total for that product, and call it a day. *I'm not forcing anyone to participate in this group buy. * Let me state this another way: I work full time. This isn't my job, and I'm not doing this because I have nothing better to do with my time. I'm just trying to save myself and hopefully other people some money. In fact, I'm close to calling it quits myself (sorry, been a very long day). 

Thanks.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Understood, *Rowan*, and much appreciated! You are _beyond_ good for putting in all the time and energy required to get us the great pricing on all these CC products! Seeing as you're neither a paid sales rep nor a postal employee, but a full-time working professional with three poods, I think you've been _amazingly_ helpful, informative, responsive, resourceful, efficient, tolerant and patient with these good buys. So how's about a group hug:shakehands: and a commitment from all to make the balance of this effort as easy-peezy as possible?:deal:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Oh , my. I think you misunderstood me? It wasn't the shipping of the Ice on Ice at all, they are the same weights. It was the large quantity I didn't feel comfortable buying (don't think I need that much and would like to try it first). 

It looks like Papoodles solved the Ice on Ice concentrate issue, so you guys are okay with that one. THANKS Papoodles!

Did I misunderstand? Are you able to get the nonconcentrate in the group buy? I thought only the concentrate was being ordered. If you are able to get the unconcentrated one with the case then please add me back on, along with the comb! I will order my shampoos and sample sets directly from them (I want to try the gold on gold).

I thought one comb wouldn't be enough to warrant your time and trouble shipping for me when I was going to order different shampoo anyway. One comb won't add any shipping to my order of the shampoos from them and you are all the way on the other side of the country from me. 

Sorry for the misunderstanding. I think you are going above and beyond coordinating this. I, too, work fulltime and I know how valuable free time is. You are so sweet to do this. 

For the record, I was excited to buy stuff through a group buy, but most of the things I am interested in are not part of the buy, so it just didn't make sense for me to do it for one comb. When I saw you were talking about the Ice on Ice concentrate, I didn't want the concentrate, that's all.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

OUtwest, this is like a wholesale purchase.

there are case minimums per item that must be reached for this buy. Rowan is purchasing like a "wholesale customer".

i wanted the black on black shampoo. however, in order to get the wholesale price 12 bottles needed to be purchased. that is a case. 12 people did NOT want the shampoo. so we did NOT make the minimum. Thus this shampoo will not be ordered.

there is a minimum for the ice on ice products. there needs to be 12 wanting the diluted ice on ice to make the case.
there needs to be 12 wanting the concentrate to make the case. 
less people wanted the diluted product. it did NOT make the minimum.
more people wanted the concentrate. it DID make the minimum and thus, rowan will order it.

24 poodle combs have been ordered. that is 2 cases. If another person wants a poodle comb, they can't get it because it will go into a third case UNLESS 11 more people want to order it.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

LOL I understand this, honestly. They are one short of 2 cases right now for the poodle comb. I will buy the poodle comb if it isn't possible to find one more person. Papoodles took care of the Ice on Ice, so the case on that is complete.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Ok I took my name off the Ice on Ice concentrate earlier, but at some point I think that got undone somehow so I'm reposting here. If this screws up the order, I will try and come up with the money so that we still make a case, but I originally wanted the dilute and since we aren't ordering that, I would rather not get it. I'm still on for the White on White and the buttercomb. 

IF for some reason someone backs out of the White on White and we end up not making a case of that, I will transfer my order from that to the Ice on Ice to help make the case there. I just can't afford both at this time. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Originally Posted by Rowan View Post
Okay, we're getting down to the wire. Is everyone still on board? Please coerce your friends to buy Ice on Ice or a Comb. Or hey---think about getting your poodle or doggie friend a GIFT! I *might* get the 4-pack of 64 oz. Black on Black if anyone is interested.

The following are close to case quantities:
Poodle Buttercomb: 20
Faerie (1)
Lilah+Jasper (2)
Sookster (1)
Wolfcub81 (2)
Après agent (2)
Gracie’s Mum (1)
CT Girl (1)
Chocolate Millie (1)
Papoodles (1)
Outwest (1)
Minnie (1)
Chagall’s mom (2)
Spoowhisperer (2)
Tintlet (1)
Rowan (2)

**WE NEED FOUR MORE!
___________________________________________
White on White Shampoo: 4
Apres Agent (gallon)
Chagall's mom (any size is fine!)
Sookster (gallon)
Katbrat (16 oz)

**If you guys all want the 64 oz, then FOUR is a case! If not, need 8 more!
____________________________________________
Ice on Ice Leave-in Conditioner CONCENTRATE: 11
Faerie (2)
Rowan (3)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Outwest (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Katbrat (1)
Chagall's Mom (1)

**NEED ONE MORE!!!!!
______________________________________
Shears: one per case 4
Rowan
Chocolate Millie
Apres Agent
Georgiepoo

________________________________________
½ L Spray Bottles: 10+
Rowan (4)
Tintlet (?)
Lilah+Jasper (willing to buy 2+)
Chagall's mom (2)
Wolfcub81 (?)

**We're almost there. We need 12 for a case. These are great for Ice on Ice or for diluting your conditioner to use as a coat spray (ie., Les Poochs)


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Sookster, you copied the wrong list. It seems you had the same issue with the concentrate that I did. 

Here is the current list with your name removed from the Ice on Ice concentrate and PaPoodles put in:


The following are close to case quantities: NEED ONE MORE
Poodle Buttercomb: 23 Total 
Faerie (1)
Lilah+Jasper (2)
Sookster (1)
Wolfcub81 (2)
Après agent (2)
Gracie’s Mum (1)
CT Girl (1)
Chocolate Millie (1)
Papoodles (1)
Minnie (1)
Chagall’s mom (2)
Spoowhisperer (2)
Tintlet (3)
Rowan (2)
minipoodlelover (1)

___________________________________________
White on White Shampoo: 4
Apres Agent (gallon)
Chagall's mom (any size)
Sookster (small size)
Katbrat (16 oz)


**If you guys all want the 64 oz, then FOUR is a case! If not, need 8 more!
____________________________________________
Ice on Ice Leave-in Conditioner CONCENTRATE: 11 NEED ONE MORE
Faerie (2)
Rowan (3)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
PaPoodles(1)
Katbrat (1)
Chagall's Mom (1)
Tintlet (1)
______________________________________
Shears: one per case 4
Rowan
Chocolate Millie
Apres Agent
Georgiepoo

________________________________________
½ L Spray Bottles: 12
Rowan (4)
Tintlet (2+)
Lilah+Jasper (3)
Chagall's mom (2)
Wolfcub81 (1)[/QUOTE]


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I can't find my flyer. Can someone tell me how much the Ice on Ice Leave-in Conditioner CONCENTRATE is? I would like a spray bottle too but I guess I you have made the crate already.


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

$27.75 - from a $37 retail price.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

outwest said:


> Sookster, you copied the wrong list. It seems you had the same issue with the concentrate that I did.
> 
> Here is the current list with your name removed from the Ice on Ice concentrate and PaPoodles put in:
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hope I did this right. I added myself to the leave in conditioner concentrate.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

CC participants:
I'm going to be out of pocket for a while (work and other commitments), but will try and monitor this thread daily via e-mail alert, etc. This is _not _a "I'm leaving the forum" post--I just don't want anyone panicking if they don't hear from me for a few days! Hopefully we can close out this order sometime next week. 

I'm also available via e-mail but prefer if all requests are posted in the thread as my inbox is a mess (and I fear I'll lose the info). 

Thanks!


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*Thank you!*

Thank you for all your efforts on our behalf!
xoxo


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

thanks rowan


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

outwest said:


> Sookster, you copied the wrong list. It seems you had the same issue with the concentrate that I did.
> 
> Here is the current list with your name removed from the Ice on Ice concentrate and PaPoodles put in:
> 
> ...


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I copied outwest's list. Hopefully that was the correct one. Kabrat your list does not have my addition to the order. We need to figure out what list is correct - Rowan has enough on her plate. Is the list from my last post the correct list?


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

I think this is the correct list, as far as I can tell

The following are close to case quantities: NEED ONE MORE
Poodle Buttercomb: 23 Total 
Faerie (1)
Lilah+Jasper (2)
Sookster (1)
Wolfcub81 (2)
Après agent (2)
Gracie’s Mum (1)
CT Girl (1)
Chocolate Millie (1)
Papoodles (1)
Minnie (1)
Chagall’s mom (2)
Spoowhisperer (2)
Tintlet (3)
Rowan (2)
minipoodlelover (1)

___________________________________________
White on White Shampoo: 4
Apres Agent (gallon)
Chagall's mom (any size)
Sookster (small size)
Katbrat (16 oz)


**If you guys all want the 64 oz, then FOUR is a case! If not, need 8 more!
____________________________________________
Ice on Ice Leave-in Conditioner CONCENTRATE: 12
Faerie (2)
Rowan (3)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
PaPoodles(1)
Katbrat (1)
Chagall's Mom (1)
Tintlet (1)
CT Girl (1)
______________________________________
Shears: one per case 4
Rowan
Chocolate Millie
Apres Agent
Georgiepoo

________________________________________
½ L Spray Bottles: 
Rowan (4)
Tintlet (2+)
Lilah+Jasper (3)
Chagall's mom (2)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Katbrat (1)


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

*FINAL CC order for confirmation*

I'm hoping to finalize this order tomorrow. 

*WHITE ON WHITE participants. There are only 4 of you so I need to know if you are all okay with ordering the 4-case of *64 ounce* White on White? Please confirm. 

*CT Girl*: I managed to squeeze you in for a spray bottle. I requested 4 to make the case, but don't actually need 4. Please let me know if this is okay.

THIS IS THE FINAL ORDER (BEST I CAN TELL). Please confirm your requests and for those who want shears, let me know which ones you want. 

*POSTAGE*: Note, if you want to calculate postage from me to you, go to this website: Postage Price Calculator
Note, 64 ounces is equivalent to approx 3.99 pounds (and 16 oz. is approx. 0.999 lbs). The 64 oz bottle SHOULD fit into the Regional Rate B box (unless it's a weird shape). My zip is: 20175

Other orders will ship Regional Rate A, or small flat rate box if possible (shears might fit in this box depending upon size). The small flat rate box is TINY. 

POSTAGE from CC to me will be split among the participants. My POC can't estimate the shipping as it's based on weight and calculated upon ordering. (Sorry.)

The following are close to case quantities: 
*Poodle Buttercomb*: *24* Total * **CLOSED*
Faerie (1)
Lilah+Jasper (2)
Sookster (1)
Wolfcub81 (2)
Après agent (2)
Gracie’s Mum (1)
CT Girl (1)
Chocolate Millie (1)
Papoodles (2) _- updated_
Minnie (1)
Chagall’s mom (2)
Spoowhisperer (2)
Tintlet (3)
Rowan (2)
minipoodlelover (1)

___________________________________________
*White on White Shampoo**: *4*
Apres Agent (gallon)
Chagall's mom (any size)
Sookster (64 oz) -- **CONFIRMED
Katbrat (16 oz)


**If you guys all want the 64 oz, then FOUR is a case! If not, need 8 more!
____________________________________________
*Ice on Ice Leave-in Conditioner CONCENTRATE:* *12* - ***CLOSED*
Faerie (2)
Rowan (3)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
PaPoodles(1)
Katbrat (1)
Chagall's Mom (1)
Tintlet (1)
CT Girl (1)
______________________________________
*Shears*: one per case *4*
Rowan - Celestial Isis (curved/straight)
Chocolate Millie
Apres Agent
Georgiepoo

________________________________________
*½ L Spray Bottles*: *12* -- ***CLOSED*
Rowan (2)
CT Girl (1)
Tintlet (2)
Lilah+Jasper (3)
Chagall's mom (2)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Katbrat (1)


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Rowan said:


> I'm hoping to finalize this order tomorrow.
> 
> *WHITE ON WHITE participants. There are only 4 of you so I need to know if you are all okay with ordering the 4-case of *64 ounce* White on White? Please confirm.
> 
> ...


Yes, I am ok with the 64oz size of the White on White. If anyone else falls through on this, breaking the case, please transfer my order to the concentrate Ice On Ice.


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*I'll add another buttercomb*

In order for all of us to get the buttercomb, I am wiling to buy TWO so we have the required quantity for a case lot. Rowan- Thank you soo much.
xoxo


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Rowan,

I actually would like more than one spray bottle. I will take all four or whatever number is good for you. Thank you so much for doing this for all of us.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Rowan,
CTGirl can have some of my spray bottles.
Added my shears

The following are close to case quantities:
Poodle Buttercomb: 24 Total **CLOSED
Faerie (1)
Lilah+Jasper (2)
Sookster (1)
Wolfcub81 (2)
Après agent (2)
Gracie’s Mum (1)
CT Girl (1)
Chocolate Millie (1)
Papoodles (2) - updated
Minnie (1)
Chagall’s mom (2)
Spoowhisperer (2)
Tintlet (3)
Rowan (2)
minipoodlelover (1)

___________________________________________
White on White Shampoo*: 4
Apres Agent (gallon)
Chagall's mom (any size)
Sookster (64 oz) -- **CONFIRMED
Katbrat (16 oz)


**If you guys all want the 64 oz, then FOUR is a case! If not, need 8 more!
____________________________________________
Ice on Ice Leave-in Conditioner CONCENTRATE: 12 - **CLOSED
Faerie (2)
Rowan (3)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
PaPoodles(1)
Katbrat (1)
Chagall's Mom (1)
Tintlet (1)
CT Girl (1)
______________________________________
Shears: one per case 4
Rowan - Celestial Isis (curved/straight)
Chocolate Millie
Apres Agent
Georgiepoo
Tintlet ( S110 10” short shank straight )

________________________________________
½ L Spray Bottles: 12 -- **CLOSED
Rowan (2)
CT Girl (1)
Tintlet (2) ( can let them go to CTGirl if she wants them)
Lilah+Jasper (3)
Chagall's mom (2)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Katbrat (1)
__________________


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

*Tintlet*--your 2 spray bottles are now *CT Girl's*. 



Rowan said:


> I'm hoping to finalize this order tomorrow.
> 
> *WHITE ON WHITE participants. There are only 4 of you so I need to know if you are all okay with ordering the 4-case of *64 ounce* White on White? Please confirm.
> 
> ...


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I just want to make sure that everyone realizes the poodle buttercomb is a very large comb at nearly 10 inches long.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Rowen, I am sorry to throw a wrench in the order, but I do not want to do the 64 oz of the White on White. That seems like a whole lot of shampoo for one dog and I have never used this before. Thank you so much for cordinating this huge order.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

ChocolateMillie said:


> I just want to make sure that everyone realizes the poodle buttercomb is a very large comb at nearly 10 inches long.


Hmmmm I just assumed this was the right one to get as it said "poodle" will it work out okay for my tiny toy? She's smaller than the size of the comb..


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I have three miniature poodles (one is oversized at 17 lbs, one is 9.8 lbs and the other is 12.4 lbs), and I use the Poodle Buttercomb. I actually like the length as I hold one end and brush with the other. I don't like holding the spine while I brush and this comb doesn't have an optional wood "handle" (like some of the smaller combs). 

It's 9 5/8" long, and per the rep it was designed (tooth length and distance apart) for poodles.
*#004 Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8"*


> All coarse teeth, 9 5/8" long spine, 1 1/4" teeth spaced at *5 per inch*. Ideal for fluffing and setting up scissored coats.


The closest, shorter option is this comb:
*#005 Buttercomb 7 1/2" Long Tooth Fine/Coarse*


> Fine/Coarse teeth, 7 1/2" long spine 1 5/8" teeth, half spaced 8 per inch & half at *5 per inch*


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I'm hoping to finalize this order SOON.

**WHITE ON WHITE participants*. There are only 3 of you so I don't think we're going to make a case (you need 4 to order the 64 oz size).

THIS IS THE FINAL ORDER (BEST I CAN TELL). *Please confirm your requests and for those who want shears, let me know which ones you want.*

POSTAGE: Note, if you want to calculate postage from me to you, go to this website: Postage Price Calculator
Note, 64 ounces is equivalent to approx 3.99 pounds (and 16 oz. is approx. 0.999 lbs). The 64 oz bottle SHOULD fit into the Regional Rate B box (unless it's a weird shape). My zip is: 20175

Other orders will ship Regional Rate A, or small flat rate box if possible (shears might fit in this box depending upon size). The small flat rate box is TINY.

POSTAGE from CC to me will be split among the participants. My POC can't estimate the shipping as it's based on weight and calculated upon ordering. (Sorry.)

*Poodle Buttercomb*: 24 Total ***CLOSED*
Faerie (1)
Lilah+Jasper (2)
Sookster (1)
Wolfcub81 (2)
Après agent (2)
Gracie’s Mum (1)
CT Girl (1)
Chocolate Millie (1)
Papoodles (2) - updated
Minnie (1)
Chagall’s mom (2)
Spoowhisperer (2)
Tintlet (3)
Rowan (2)
minipoodlelover (1)

___________________________________________
*White on White Shampoo**: 3
Apres Agent (gallon)
Chagall's mom (any size)
Sookster (64 oz) -- **CONFIRMED

**If you guys all want the 64 oz, then FOUR is a case! If not, need 8 more!
____________________________________________
*Ice on Ice Leave-in Conditioner CONCENTRATE:* 12 - ***CLOSED*
Faerie (2)
Rowan (3)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
PaPoodles(1)
Katbrat (1)
Chagall's Mom (1)
Tintlet (1)
CT Girl (1)
______________________________________
*Shears:* one per case 6
Rowan - Celestial Isis (curved/straight)
Chocolate Millie
Apres Agent
Georgiepoo
Tintlet - S110 10” short shank straight

________________________________________
*½ L Spray Bottles*: 12 -- ***CLOSED*
Rowan (2)
CT Girl (3)
Lilah+Jasper (3)
Chagall's mom (2)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Katbrat (1)


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

Rowan, I will take the 64 ounce White on White so we can still get a case.


----------



## Gracie's Mum (Dec 1, 2010)

Confirming my poodle comb!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

THANK YOU,* Wolfcub81*! Orders are closed unless someone "backs out" and we need to fill a case. Just need Shear 411 for those ordering. 




Rowan said:


> I'm hoping to finalize this order SOON.
> 
> **WHITE ON WHITE participants*. There are only 3 of you so I don't think we're going to make a case (you need 4 to order the 64 oz size).
> 
> ...


----------



## JRPoodle (Jul 23, 2011)

*Is it too late?*

Hey, is it too late to get in on the group products?


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

*Rowan -* Thank you for the info on the poodle comb - I'm confirming my order - thanks again for all your work on this!!!!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i'm not backing out. thanks for this opportunity.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I am confirming my order for the Poodle Buttercomb and ONE pair of shears. Item #S108. Right handed.

Thanks so much for doing this, Rowan!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

JRPoodle said:


> Hey, is it too late to get in on the group products?


That depends on what you want. If you want shears, it's not too late as those are "one per case." If you want Ice on Ice 16 oz concentrate, you can have one of mine as I've requested three. PM me your e-mail address if you want a price list.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Updated!



Rowan said:


> I'm hoping to finalize this order SOON.
> 
> **
> THIS IS THE FINAL ORDER (BEST I CAN TELL). Please confirm your requests and for those who want shears, let me know which ones you want.
> ...


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

1 16oz Ice on Ice conditioner and 1 spray bottle-confirmed! Thank you so very much!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Confirming my order for 2 butter combs.


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

Confirming my order for the butter comb too. Thanks again for getting us the bulk prices and doing all the work to place this order.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Originally Posted by Rowan View Post
I'm hoping to finalize this order SOON.

**
THIS IS THE FINAL ORDER (BEST I CAN TELL). Please confirm your requests and for those who want shears, let me know which ones you want.

POSTAGE: Note, if you want to calculate postage from me to you, go to this website: Postage Price Calculator
Note, 64 ounces is equivalent to approx 3.99 pounds (and 16 oz. is approx. 0.999 lbs). The 64 oz bottle SHOULD fit into the Regional Rate B box (unless it's a weird shape). My zip is: 20175

Other orders will ship Regional Rate A, or small flat rate box if possible (shears might fit in this box depending upon size). The small flat rate box is TINY.

POSTAGE from CC to me will be split among the participants. My POC can't estimate the shipping as it's based on weight and calculated upon ordering. (Sorry.)

Poodle Buttercomb: 24 Total **CLOSED
Faerie (1)
Lilah+Jasper (2)
Sookster (1)
Wolfcub81 (2)
Après agent (2)
Gracie’s Mum (1)
CT Girl (1)
Chocolate Millie (1)
Papoodles (2) - updated
Minnie (1)
Chagall’s mom (2)
Spoowhisperer (2)
Tintlet (3)
Rowan (2)
minipoodlelover (1)

___________________________________________
White on White Shampoo*: 4
Apres Agent (gallon)
Chagall's mom (64 oz) -- **CONFIRMED
Sookster (64 oz) -- **CONFIRMED
Wolfcub81 (64 oz) -- **CONFIRMED

**If you guys all want the 64 oz, then FOUR is a case! If not, need 8 more!
____________________________________________
Ice on Ice Leave-in Conditioner CONCENTRATE: 12 - **CLOSED
Faerie (2)
Rowan (2)
JRPoodle (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
PaPoodles(1)
Katbrat (1)
Chagall's Mom (1)
Tintlet (1)
CT Girl (1)
______________________________________
Shears: one per case 6
Rowan - Celestial Isis (curved/straight)
Chocolate Millie - Item #S108, Right handed
Apres Agent
Georgiepoo
Tintlet - S110 10” short shank straight

________________________________________
½ L Spray Bottles: 12 -- **CLOSED
Rowan (2)
CT Girl (3)
Lilah+Jasper (3)
Chagall's mom (2)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Katbrat (1)*


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

I'm in 

Spray Bottle - 3
Ice On Ice - 1 concentrate
Poodle Comb - 2

Thanks A Bunch!!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm in too. Thanks Rowan.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Confirmed***:

2 Poodle Combs
1 Ice on Ice Leave-in Conditioner Concentrate
1 64 oz White-on-White Shampoo

(And if you can sneak in a second mini poodle for me, any color, with my order, I'd most happily keep it and give it a good home!)

Thanks for handling all the work involved in this group buy! Will you PLEASE* order yourself a Black-on-Black Shampoo (64 oz, at regular retail price) and put it on my tab! Please!* I know you want it!!:nod:: Chagal_l insists_, and he does not take "no" for an answer (or sometimes, for a command either!)hwell:


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I already had you guys mentally confirmed! LOL I'm just waiting on Georgiepoo and Apres Agent. I'll shoot Georgie an e-mail.  

*Chagall's Mom*: Don't tempt me! There's a little Pudge with your name all over him not far from your home.  You really, _really _don't have to buy me anything! You and Chagall have already stocked me up with Faerie's lovely soap!!! (Thanks again.)


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*Thank you!*

Thank you again, Rowan- you are wonderful!! And generous !!! ....and amazing
Thank you, thank you, for taking so much time out of your busy life to do another order for us..
xoxox


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Hopefully I'll be able to get this order submitted this week. I'm still waiting on two confirmations, AND I have to resolve a $460 Les Poochs billing error first.


----------



## georgiepoo (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello Rowan,
Sorry I haven't replied before now. Was very sick for a week, then out of town the next week. Just now getting back on computer. I think I will pass on the CC order this time. Not sure which shears I want. Just PM me if you do any other ones. Thanks bunches!! Have a blessed day.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

No worries, *Georgiepoo*! I hope you feel better. 

Okay, this order will be finalized and submitted within the next couple of days. I'll get my spreadsheet in order later tonight or tomorrow, and let everyone know their subtotals. (I won't know the actual total until I receive the shipping information from Chris Christensen, which we'll split.)


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Please bear with me, everyone! I'm still pulling this together and compiling my spreadsheet. I hope to order soon and will keep everyone updated.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Once I heard you had enough combs ordered, I went ahead and ordered my items. They came within a couple of days, very efficient company. The comb is fabulous, but as CM said, it is huuuge at near a foot long. LOL. The tines are farther apart than any comb I've used on a poodle before, so they go through the hair very nicely. It's terrific. 

I also got the sampler for gold on gold with other sample sizes in the kit and the 16 oz. Spectrum One shampoo and conditioner. I'll let you guys know what I think about them after I get a chance to use them (in case anyone else might be interested).


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

The order has been placed!  I'll e-mail everyone tonight or tomorrow (totals). Regarding payment: I'll accept checks or PayPal, but actually prefer checks as I lose 3% of every PayPal purchase. (It adds up over multiple purchases.)

Thanks!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

*Gold on Gold*

Outwest - I picked up a bottle of Gold on Gold at a dog show last weekend and used it on Millie. I couldn't decide if I should get the red on red to add into the gold on gold for her color or if I should just use it as is. I tried it as is since she is pretty light and she looks nice! It definitely did enhance her color. 

Still cannot decide if I should get some Red on Red to add in.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

E-mails have been sent. With any luck, I'll have the order by Friday or Saturday. CC is very organized and very efficient! 

Just to clarify: I'd _really _prefer payment by check this time. I lose a percentage of every payment by PayPal, and lost quite a bit on the Les Poochs buy. (Some of you were kind enough to send extra which offset the losses a bit, and I sincerely thank you.) 

I realize it doesn't sound like much, but multiply it by 17 and it really adds up. For example, if you send me $90.00 via PayPal, they take approximately $3.00 away. So imagine that times 17 orders and I lose $51.00+. 

So let's all save some $$$ and get archaic with paper checks. 

Note: all future group buys will probably require payment by check. Just a heads-up.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

or you can charge a hostess fee of 3% to help offset.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

faerie said:


> or you can charge a hostess fee of 3% to help offset.


But that just adds to the buyer's expenditures, and the object is to save _everyone _money. With a check, you just pay the stamp fee.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

My check is in the mail, unless Chagall snatched it thinking I'm ordering MORE brushes!! lol! I think he can read your address so I tried covering it with my thumb as I slid the envelope into the mailbox at the post office. But as you know, poodles have superpowers so he just may have x-ray vision. If my check doesn't arrive by Monday, call Chagall, _collect!_:call2:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

My check is written but I did not get it into the mail today. Tomorrow I will make sure to get it out. Please make sure you allow time for the checks to clear. I use to collect checks for field trips (I was a teacher) and learned this the hard way. Thank you so much for all you are doing for us.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Bad checks = banned for life from Group Buys.  (And public ridicule, among other things.)


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

CM: I took Bonnie to the groomer today and she is going to try the Spectrum One shampoos for rough coats and see if it is easier to scissor her puppy hair (that's what it said about poodles on it). Even the 16 ounce size is concentrated 8:1. I can't imagine having the large size unless I was a grooming shop! LOL. I plan to try the Gold on Gold myself in a week or so (I usually bath and brush her out inbetween her professional grooms). I hope the Gold on Gold is the right one for her. She is much lighter than Millie, but certainly a gold color. Can't wait to try it after your positive experience!

Rowan, you are really wonderful for doing this for everyone, honestly. I also hope your $400 Les Pooch issue was taken care of!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

The UPS man just dropped off the Chris Christensen products! (I'm home today so I stashed them in the grooming room.) 

*Apres Agent*: Your Titan shears are on back order. I spoke with Amanda (my POC) and she thinks they'll arrive soon! 

*Outwest*: Les Poochs finally credited my account. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Thank you to everyone who has paid thus far! (And a special thank you to those who went above and beyond. It wasn't expected and was much appreciated.)

*Apres Agent*: your shears are still on backorder, but I'll send out your partial order so you're not waiting on _everything_.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

awesomeness!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Rowan - I sent your check yesterday!  Let me know if it doesn't get to you in the next day or so...I did put it in the mailbox the night before to ensure it got mailed so I am a little worried someone could have snatched it LOL.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I'm excited for you guys. So far I have been very impressed with the CC products. The Spectrum One shampoo/conditioner was fabulous. My spoo still smells good and her coat has a denseness to it, yet it is soft. I left it with the groomer. The poodle butter comb did a great job combing her out yesterday after a rain. The wider tines are perfect for the dense poodle coat on her head and shoulders where her coat is changing. I used a sample they gave of the OC Magic Foam a few days ago when she got some mud on her feet. It worked well getting her clean again, but I think just washing her feet would have been as easy. The OC Magic Foam is meant for getting things like hairspray out of their coats, so that may have been why it seemed to take as much work as just washing, but you don't have the wet dog to deal with afterwards. 

I have not tried the other samples yet (thick and thicker, gold on gold, ice on ice, and after the bath), but am interested what others think when they get their products.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Rowan*: Just want to say again how very much I appreciate you coordinating these group buys and making it possible for us to enjoy such high quality products at discounted prices. When I say you're an incredibly valuable member of this forum, I know there's wholesale agreement! I don't know what I'm more excited to receive, my CC poodle comb or the White on White Shampoo. You should know I no longer tell Chagall it's bath time, I tell him it's "Rowan time"!!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> *Rowan*: Just want to say again how very much I appreciate you coordinating these group buys and making it possible for us to enjoy such high quality products at discounted prices. When I say you're an incredibly valuable member of this forum, I know there's wholesale agreement! I don't know what I'm more excited to receive, my CC poodle comb or the White on White Shampoo. You should know I no longer tell Chagall it's bath time, I tell him it's "Rowan time"!!


Aw, thank you! We all benefit from these group buys and I'm thankful for the participation. 

Oh no---now Chagall probably _runs _at the sound of my "name."


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*Thank you, again! *

Rowan, I am just going to second Chagall's mom as she has so eloquently expressed our appreciation for all your hard work on our behalf.Without you, I would never have bought either the LP brushes, nor the CC combs and conditioner, as I never even heard of them, and would have blanched at the prices quoted in any case!
They are fabulous, as are you, Rowan!
Many many thanks.xoxox


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

papoodles said:


> Rowan, I am just going to second Chagall's mom as she has so eloquently expressed our appreciation for all your hard work on our behalf.Without you, I would never have bought either the LP brushes, nor the CC combs and conditioner, as I never even heard of them, and would have blanched at the prices quoted in any case!
> They are fabulous, as are you, Rowan!
> Many many thanks.xoxox


Thank you! You know, I often complain about the internet and this 'faceless' form of communication, but without this forum I wouldn't have met such a wonderful and diverse group of individuals. I thought I was alone in my "poodle worship," and it's great to come here and share that with all of you. We benefit as a group from these organized buys, and hopefully we can continue them in the future.

Group hug! :grouphug:


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Just an update---everything went out this morning! I planned on shipping Thursday or Friday, but I didn't feel safe leaving that many boxes on my front porch while I was at work. (There were a _lot _of them--too many to camoflauge behind the shrubbery.) I apologize for the delay, but at least I know everyone's package is safe and sound with the Post Office. 

*Apres Agent*: you're getting a partial shipment that includes everything but your Titan shears. I'll ship those as soon as they arrive. 

***Please let me know when you receive your packages as I like to keep track!** *


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

My stuff just arrived in the mail! Yay! I'm so excited. Now I just have to decide who to bathe first, the poodle, the cocker, or the springer pup, lol.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I got my CC package today,_ thank you _a bundle, *Rowan*! I whipped out that Poodle Comb right away and ran it through Chagall's topknot and ears; it is like butter indeed! Full fat, creamy, sweet butter. I find I am now in love with a comb. (I know, I need _serious_ help!:crazy I LOVE the size of it, it's so easy to hold in your hand and sweep it across your poodle, but you already know that. Bath day:bathbaby: comes later in the week so be prepared to hear me wax poetic about the White on White Shampoo and Ice on Ice Finishing Spray.:biggrin: And those spray bottles are so superior to the dime store ones I've been using, what a big improvement to my grooming arsenal! You did your usual neat and nifty job of packaging, everything arrived in pristine condition. Many, many thanks!:good:


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I LOVE the CC spray bottles too!! They're the best I've found thus far. Excellent value for the price--I wish I'd ordered more of those.


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Rowan - my comb arrived today and thank you so MUCH!!  Your capacity for kindness, and generosity of your time, overwhelm me with gratitude.

Regarding the Les Poochs products, I will definitely be ordering the wide- and regular-sized green pro brushes. But I'll send you an email with my complete order, as I may want to add a few more items!

THANK YOU :angel2:


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Got my products today! I too am in LOVE with the comb. Who knew that there could be such a difference in a _comb_ but it really works so much better than the cheap ones I have been using. And its so BIG lol. Can't wait to try the White on White later this week.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Got my products today ! Love them!


----------



## Gracie's Mum (Dec 1, 2010)

My comb came today! Thanks so much!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Got my products today ! Love them!


Have you tried your shears? I tried my S119 pair and hope to try the Celestial shears this weekend. 

They came in such nice boxes.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Were you able to get CC to give the discount ??????????


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

bigredpoodle said:


> Were you able to get CC to give the discount ??????????


Of course! We had to order case quantities but it worked out.


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*Thank you!*

Rowan- I thank you so much for this latest box of goodies; I was just thrilled to see the box when I arrived home today.
After greeting my puppies I went to get the X-acta knife to open the box, and when I pulled out the loong poodle comb my Missy ran for the hills!! 
Now HOW did she know i was going to give her an immediate beauty make-over?? 
Poodles are just too smart...when I give her a bath I have to hide the grooming supplies unde a towel so she can't guess what next...
Saturday we are doing a BIG beauty makeover, I want to try the Ice On Ice conditioner.
Thank you so much, dear Rowan- you are the BEST!!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Rowan said:


> Have you tried your shears? I tried my S119 pair and hope to try the Celestial shears this weekend.
> 
> They came in such nice boxes.


Just got them today! I got home this afternoon, took the poods to the dog park and now am getting ready for tomorrow. No time for grooming tonight. Hopefully this weekend!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

ARGHHHHHHHH that is what I get for not checking on PF before now .. Well I guess Ill live ha ha .. I usually order from cherrybrook when they have free shipping soooo .. You are amazing !


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Dear Rowan - my package came today also. I really can't thank you enough! I have had the CC comb on my wishlist for a very long time and now I have 2!!!

No time tonight for grooming but I hope to give everything a test drive tomorrow 

Thanks a bunch:adore:


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

My comb arrived today and it's amazing how easily the comb goes through Bella's hair - it's a big comb for a tiny toy but it works out great!

Thank you Rowan!!!!!!


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

My package came today! I can't wait to try the Ice on Ice on her. I decided to bath her last Thursday night at 9:30 pm, and an hour and a half later, I had a clean, dry dog. What was I thinking, sitting on the bathroom floor drying her with my blow dryer? She goes to the groomer this Saturday but I might just have to spray her down and comb her out to try it out! Thank you for taping the lids also, it was a thoughtfull extra!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

katbrat said:


> My package came today! I can't wait to try the Ice on Ice on her. I decided to bath her last Thursday night at 9:30 pm, and an hour and a half later, I had a clean, dry dog. What was I thinking, sitting on the bathroom floor drying her with my blow dryer? She goes to the groomer this Saturday but I might just have to spray her down and comb her out to try it out! *Thank you for taping the lids also, it was a thoughtfull extra*!


I always do that with the liquids--_just in case_.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

I got my package yesterday! thanks so very much xoxox


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Okay, I now must buy stock in Chris Christensen. I used the White on White Shampoo on Chagall yesterday and it is just _THE BEST STUFF EVER!! _Chagall's coat is so bright you practically get sun glare from looking at it. :glasses-nerdy:And it's soft and puffy as a cloud, too. He fluffed up so nicely after his blow-dry he looks like one of my neighbor's ewes! In a whirl of shampoo bubble enthusiasm I FINALLY got up my nerve to use clippers on him. I'm happy and proud to report we are both alive and well afterward!!roud:


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> Okay, I now must buy stock in Chris Christensen. I used the White on White Shampoo on Chagall yesterday and it is just _THE BEST STUFF EVER!! _Chagall's coat is so bright you practically get sun glare from looking at it. :glasses-nerdy:And it's soft and puffy as a cloud, too. He fluffed up so nicely after his blow-dry he looks like one of my neighbor's ewes! In a whirl of shampoo bubble enthusiasm I FINALLY got up my nerve to use clippers on him. I'm happy and proud to report we are both alive and well afterward!!roud:


I KNEW you could do it!!!  :beerclank:

Mine are getting bathed/groomed tomorrow and I'm going to use the CC Holly Berry holiday shampoo! I don't have my Les Poochs Pooch de Noel yet, so hopefully this will suffice.  We need pics of fluffy Chagall!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> Okay, I now must buy stock in Chris Christensen. I used the White on White Shampoo on Chagall yesterday and it is just _THE BEST STUFF EVER!! _Chagall's coat is so bright you practically get sun glare from looking at it.


Isn't this the truth! I used it on Nova Wednesday and she has NEVER been so white. She was completely orange (from the dog park) before her bath and she practically glows now. I gave Sonya a going-away bath and blow dry Wednesday night as well and her silver had never been so sparkly.


----------



## dawns (Jun 29, 2010)

Is this group buy still going on ?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Minnie said:


> My comb arrived today and it's amazing how easily the comb goes through Bella's hair - it's a big comb for a tiny toy but it works out great!
> 
> Thank you Rowan!!!!!!


That is exactly what I thought Minnie. I just got my box today (I have been away and then the post office forgot to give it to me). I whipped open the box and saw this HUGE comb and thought maybe I made a mistake - that was until I combed Swizzle. We both love it! Great spray bottles too. Rowan thank you so much for coordinating this and the Pooch sale. I love everything I bought and my pocketbook would have never tolerated it without these group buys - you rock!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

dawns said:


> Is this group buy still going on ?


No, but there is a Nov Les Pooch group order in progress by our superstar Rowan :adore:


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

dawns said:


> Is this group buy still going on ?


Where is Chesterfield? I'm in northern VA! 

As *Lilah+Jasper* said, the CC buy closed a while back but the Les Poochs buy is open. If you want that price list, just send me your e-mail address via PM. I might do another CC buy in the future as I would like to get the 35mm Gold Series pin brush as a gift for some poodle friends---I have one and it's an amazing brush.


----------

